# Networked Printer showing "Offline"



## Jacko28er (May 29, 2015)

Hey guys,

I'm having a slight issue with one of my printers in that it's showing offline and I can't print to it.

It's a Datamax label printer which is connected to my network via a Netgear print server, this has then be added to one of my servers for sharing etc.

So far I've tried the below.

- Classic on/off.
- Removing from server and re-adding.
- Ensuring that under port configuration SNMP Status is disabled.
- Assigning to different IP.
- Restarting Print Spooler.

I can ping it fine and the printer itself is letting me do manual test prints using its interface, but no matter what I cannot get it to stop showing up as offline and allowing me to print to it over the network. I should add that it's worked fine for the past year.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Frick (May 29, 2015)

What's the model on the printer and printer server? What operating system are you using? Are you using DHCP? What does the network look like?

I don't have experience with printer servers, but you can try to remove it and reinstalling it manually. Our printers at work have been sort of buggy (with the rest of the network), but a reinstallation usually works.


----------



## Jacko28er (May 29, 2015)

Managed to resolve the issue now, somehow a second restart of the print spooler solved it. I did also change the port so maybe that helped after the Spooler restart in some way but I doubt it.


----------



## Frick (May 29, 2015)

Printers are devil-machines anyway. When printers have problems, anything can be the culprit and anything can solve it, no matter how random it seems. At least that's the case in my experience. Glad it worked.


----------

